# still having 'accidents' despite access outside



## owlcat (Feb 2, 2008)

Please help. I'm confused as I've never had a problem until now. I have 7 cats in total, age 15yrs to the 2 youngest who are nearly 2yrs old. All are netuered, and all have free access to cat flap to go out. We had the 2 youngest sisters at 16wks and were toilet trained to use a tray as they'd been kept indoors by the previous owner. Poppy was a bit slower to wean from the tray to going outside, but eventually everything was ok, although I had noticed that one of them (or both) would occasionally soil on the path & steps uncovered & in the open (which I've never known cats to do). Over the last few months I noticed an odour around the house which I've never had before, and discovered that Poppy had taken to weeing indoors (on mats, or anything thats on the floor including the cats bedding). I did initially find that she had a urine infection, but she had the all clear after antibiotics, but the 'accidents' are still happening. She's been seen out the back, come indoors & wee on the mat. I plan to re introduce a tray to try to re train her, but wondered if there was anything else wrong or if there was anything else I could do, as I have had to take up the other cats beds and its not fair on them. Thanks x


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

Is she's OK with other cats? May be one of them been bully? Try to get some spare time and quietly follow her around as long as you can - you might see that may be something going on between cats.


----------



## owlcat (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks for that Elena. I did think about that, but they all get on so well. Poppy seems a much happier & more loving cat than any of them especially moreso than her sister (who seems to try boss all of the older ones around too). They all play together and tend to spend a lot of time in the garden with each other. Poppy's the one who makes an effort to greet all of the others and insists on rubbing heads and washing all of them. What I don't understand, is that in the past she has slept in a bed, then moments later gone back & wet in it. She has never soiled in the house at all. It just seems so unusual for a cat to be like this. I will do as you suggest though & keep close eye on her. Thanks again x


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Also maybe try putting trays where she has taken to peeing and it could be a weak bladder, let us know how you go and good luck, we will try and resolve this between us i'm sure we will


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

Think you are right to reintroduce the litter tray.:


----------



## owlcat (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks both. Your comments are appreciated. There's been an odd development in the last few days, which indirectly has proved very helpful. Before I re introduced the litter tray, I found urine in my kitchen sink. As a nurse I was able to syringe a little up & test it, which proved a probable infection. As none of my cats had ever peed in the sink before I wasn't sure which one it was, so I put down a tray & luckily Poppy used it missing some of the litter, so again I tested it to find it positive. At least I know she's got a problem (love her). She's got a vet appointment this afternoon, so I hope they'll find out why she's getting recurrent infections. Luckily she remains happy, playful & eating & drinking well throughout, but it has been more difficult to realise when she's not well. I shall keep you posted. Thanks again. Once sorted, I'll post some pics of my 7 babies x


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

good luck and hope all goes well at the vets


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

BlessGood luck with Poppy at the vets


----------

